# One dvr not sharing anymore in whole home



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

First off, thanks in advance for any advice and/or opinions regarding my issue. All very much appreciated.

I have a Genie HR44 in my family room, along with a H25 receiver in my kitchen, a C41 client in my workout room, plus two old HR20-700 DVRs in my master bedroom and basement. Until a couple weeks ago, everything was working great. Unfortunately, now my basement HR20-700 DVR is not being recognized on the networks and not included in whole home sharing. The other 2 DVRs do not show the basement DVR as being there to share. The family room Genie and my bedroom HR20 share with each other, however, the basement HR20 does not. It still works just fine to watch TV on it or play back recordings on its own hard drive. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this, short of calling DirecTV for tech support? Thanks!


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

gusbuf said:


> First off, thanks in advance for any advice and/or opinions regarding my issue. All very much appreciated.
> 
> I have a Genie HR44 in my family room, along with a H25 receiver in my kitchen, a C41 client in my workout room, plus two old HR22-700 DVRs in my master bedroom and basement. Until a couple weeks ago, everything was working great. Unfortunately, now my basement HR22-700 DVR is not being recognized on the networks and not included in whole home sharing. The other 2 DVRs do not show the basement DVR as being there to share. The family room Genie and my bedroom HR22 share with each other, however, the basement HR22 does not. It still works just fine to watch TV on it or play back recordings on its own hard drive. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this, short of calling DirecTV for tech support? Thanks!


Is it all in one splitter. Did you try a reboot yet? What is your setup


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

gusbuf said:


> First off, thanks in advance for any advice and/or opinions regarding my issue. All very much appreciated.
> 
> I have a Genie HR44 in my family room, along with a H25 receiver in my kitchen, a C41 client in my workout room, plus two old HR22-700 DVRs in my master bedroom and basement. Until a couple weeks ago, everything was working great. Unfortunately, now my basement HR22-700 DVR is not being recognized on the networks and not included in whole home sharing. The other 2 DVRs do not show the basement DVR as being there to share. The family room Genie and my bedroom HR22 share with each other, however, the basement HR22 does not. It still works just fine to watch TV on it or play back recordings on its own hard drive. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this, short of calling DirecTV for tech support? Thanks!


I know its going to be a Pain, But try rebooting the Genie and the HR22.
Also could be the Deca adapters gone bad in the back of the HR22.
Let us know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Troch2002 said:


> I know its going to be a Pain, But try rebooting the Genie and the HR22.
> Also could be the Deca adapters gone bad in the back of the HR22.


I think you're on the right track and the DECA need to have its LEDs checked for their status


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

It brought back HR23 memories. 
Every once in awhile they both needed a reboot together.

Then it was fine for a Few months or so.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I think you're on the right track and the DECA need to have its LEDs checked for their status


yep, assuming the OP using DECA we need to know the LED status. If OP is not using DECA then we need to know how his DIRECTV system is network all together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

I rebooted every DVR already, nothing changed. I have just one splitter for the whole system. On Directv.com in My Equipment, it shows that the basement DVR is not connected to the internet. Could that be the problem?


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

The DVR in question is an HR20-700. Has the two large DECA modules attached. I am not home at the moment, but will check when I get home to see if the LED lights on the DECa's are lit.


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry, my older DVRs are HR20-700s not HR22s. Not sure that makes any difference or not. My apologies for the original typo.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gusbuf said:


> The DVR in question is an HR20-700. Has the two large DECA modules attached. I am not home at the moment, but will check when I get home to see if the LED lights on the DECa's are lit.


An HR20-700 should only have one DECA "module" connected.

you want the LEDs to be lit and Green


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> An HR20-700 should only have one DECA "module" connected.
> 
> you want the LEDs to be lit and Green


Thanks. I don't pay that much attention to the DECAs when I am watching down in the basement, as the DVR is in a rack and all I see is the front plate. I will check the DECA and make sure it is lit green. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

gusbuf said:


> The DVR in question is an HR20-700. Has the two large DECA modules attached. I am not home at the moment, but will check when I get home to see if the LED lights on the DECa's are lit.


I think I got confused, because the HR20 does have two B-Band converters attached. I am pretty positive I have two B-band converters attached. Does this change the situation at all?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gusbuf said:


> I think I got confused, because the HR20 does have two B-Band converters attached. I am pretty positive I have two B-band converters attached. Does this change the situation at all?


of course, that means that the HR20 is not on SWM and as such can't use DECA. You must be using Ethernet to network that DVR. If that is the case then check the Ethernet wiring, Ethernet switch and/or your router.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

peds48 said:


> of course, that means that the HR20 is not on SWM and as such can't use DECA. You must be using Ethernet to network that DVR. If that is the case then check the Ethernet wiring, Ethernet switch and/or your router.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't the HR44 swm only?
Wouldn't deca adapters be installed during the HR44 install on the Non Deca equipped HD DVR receivers?
And BBCs be removed?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Troch2002 said:


> Isn't the HR44 swm only?
> Wouldn't deca adapters be installed during the HR44 install on the Non Deca equipped HD DVR receivers?
> And BBCs be removed?


Once again you're seeing the problem.

Both the Genie & H25 are SWiM only so "there's something fishy in Denmark" about this setup/posting


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Troch2002 said:


> Isn't the HR44 swm only?
> Wouldn't deca adapters be installed during the HR44 install on the Non Deca equipped HD DVR receivers?
> And BBCs be removed?


sure! But that does not take the fact that the OP may have a SWM16 with the legacy ports feeding the HR20. There are way to mix and match both legacy and SWM.

What we need is more information from the OP instead of guessing how the system is installed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

peds48 said:


> sure! But that does not take the fact that the OP may have a SWM16 with the legacy ports feeding the HR20. There are way to mix and match both legacy and SWM.
> 
> What we need is more information from the OP instead of guessing how the system is installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure! If he did a self install, and did it wrong.
I just find it strange to see that Directv would have installed a SWM16 and didn't bother to hook up to the whole home SWM portion of the system,(while hooking up a Genie no less), and only stuck that receiver on a legacy port.

But I guess we sit and wait for better diagram of the situation. 
Interestingly enough, claimed it worked before.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Troch2002 said:


> Interestingly enough, claimed it worked before.


absolutely, you can network DVRs in more than one way. Just because one DVR is on SWM and another on legacy it does not necessarily means they can't be networked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> absolutely, you can network DVRs in more than one way. Just because one DVR is on SWM and another on legacy it does not necessarily means they can't be networked.


"Yet" I know you'd NEVER have used BBCs on an HR20 connected to a SWiM-16


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

veryoldschool said:


> "Yet" I know you'd NEVER have used BBCs on an HR20 connected to a SWiM-16


Exactly


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "Yet" I know you'd NEVER have used BBCs on an HR20 connected to a SWiM-16


legacy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Troch2002 said:


> Exactly


exactly what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> legacy?


As if I didn't know about it and it's short comings.

The SAT level is -10 dB from the -16 input, and it has no DECA connection.

Why would anyone use it for an HD receiver with MRV?????


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

veryoldschool said:


> Why would anyone use it for an HD receiver with MRV?????


They wouldn't...

They swap out legacy only equipment in favor of Swm Compatible equipment with a Genie install.
That was Standard practice since the HR34.

I can't see them taking a Big system like listed above, and putting anything on the legacy ports.
And are we actually even sure if he maybe has a DSWM13?
Sounds like he only has 10 tuners?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> As if I didn't know about it and it's short comings.
> 
> The SAT level is -10 dB from the -16 input, *and it has no DECA connection.*
> 
> Why would anyone use it for an HD receiver with MRV?????


and that is exactly my point and I have been saying all along. OP said it has two BBCs so obviously they can't be SWM. Neither you or I installed this system, so anything can be expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Troch2002 said:


> They wouldn't...


and how do you know DIRECTV actually installed this system. You and I can speculate all we want. All we know this can be a hack from the OP's neighbor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Seems like"

Everyone should take a step back and wait for the OP to report back.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

veryoldschool said:


> "Seems like"
> 
> Everyone should take a step back and wait for the OP to report back.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "Seems like"
> 
> Everyone should take a step back and wait for the OP to report back.


yep,exactly what I recommended on post # 6 since the info on the original post was very vague.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Pictures of all the equipment wouldn't be a bad idea. Definetly need more info. Maybe someone hooked up his HR20-700 like you would a HR20-100. I've heard of weirder.


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow! You would think I had posted something political the way everyone is reacting! I checked my basement DVR last night. There is a single DEC A attached with all led lights lit green. I reset the network and Internet connection on it, and it solved the problem in the basement. However, when I did that, my bedroom HR20 stopped sharing and lost its Internet connection. I reset that DVR and it's Internet connection, and now all DVRs are working properly and connected to the Internet and sharing with each other. Thanks for everyone's very enthusiastic interest in my DVR problem. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

gusbuf said:


> Wow! You would think I had posted something political the way everyone is reacting! I checked my basement DVR last night. There is a single DEC A attached with all led lights lit green. I reset the network and Internet connection on it, and it solved the problem in the basement. However, when I did that, my bedroom HR20 stopped sharing and lost its Internet connection. I reset that DVR and it's Internet connection, and now all DVRs are working properly and connected to the Internet and sharing with each other. Thanks for everyone's very enthusiastic interest in my DVR problem. It is greatly appreciated!


Awesome.
Its usually a simple reboot.
Especially when you already said it was working before.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Outstanding! Glad is working for you. Thanks for the update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

